# Briggs throttle assembly



## albanjo70 (Nov 29, 2009)

I removed the fuel tank and carburetor from a Briggs and Stratton 5HP Model 130252, Type 1802-01 for cleaning. The problem is, I don't remember how to reassemble the throttle controls. This engine is mounted on a Snow Chief Snowblower. The throttle cable attaches to a lever mounted on the bracket under the tank. Behind the bracket there's a lever attached to the gear reduction box. This lever has a wire linkage that connects to the throttle linkage on the carburetor. The lever also has a spring attached to it, but I don't know what it's supposed to connect to. What I need to know is, how all these parts are linked together. I found a parts list online, but it doesn't show how everything goes together. Does anyone know where I can find an assembly diagram for this particular setup?


----------

